# Considering a R2



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm currently riding a 09 Cannondale Synapse 3, and I took a leftover 2008 R2 for a spin today at the LBS (weighed 15.3 w/pedals), wow........ that thing seemed like a rocket, nice bike. I thinking about holding out for the 2010 model in a month or so.

Any comments on the R2, likes or dislikes?


Thanks........


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

According to the ScottUSA.com website, the 2010 R2 will not be offered with a compact crank. That makes me glad I snagged a 2009 R4 at a killer price because it came with the compact crank and an 11-28 SRAM in the rear. Yeah, the Ultegra equipped 2010 R2 with Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels is much lighter than the SRAM Rival equipped 2009 R4 with Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels but the compact crank is a killer feature for old guys like me.  

Of course, I got it at a great price from my local bike shop and can ride it now! With the money I saved, lighter wheels could be acquired, some day. Right now, I am just enjoying the R4 like no other bike since my racing days in the 1970's 

Life is good . . .


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

So has anyone seen or touched a 2010 R2? Any impressions of the bike?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

yes and i've been very impressed with the overall finish and quality of the bike. Ultegra looks the business and for the price it's hard to go past.

This is IMO - and FYI I work for Scott so so my view may be a little biased:thumbsup:


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

You work for scott? Can you give us an idea on what the bike shops are buying the bikes for?

likeeee what would a 2009 scott r2 cost most retailers. (2009, not 10)


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I should clarify my position, I work for the company which distributes Scott in Australia. In terms of releasing costing etc it is simply irresponsible for me to do so. I'm happy to try and help re general questions on the bikes etc and if I don't know something I'll do my best to find out.

Thanks


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

haydos,

not sure if this is cool but how about some pics...  if ya can't, no biggie... 

thanks man,
joe


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

joep721 said:


> haydos,
> 
> not sure if this is cool but how about some pics...  if ya can't, no biggie...
> 
> ...


2010 versions are on the site


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Zilla said:


> 2010 versions are on the site


I know. I've seen them online but I was thinking it would be good to see a picture in the real world would show me some of the fit and finish of the production bikes.


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

joep721 said:


> I know. I've seen them online but I was thinking it would be good to see a picture in the real world would show me some of the fit and finish of the production bikes.


my fault


----------



## ryan123 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm considering one too, but noticed that the advertised weight on the website the other day was 6.40 by memory? I may be wrong. Now it states 7.10kg


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Zilla - chill brother.... You did nothing wrong. I said something that was obviousl in my mind yet wasn't clear to the world. :wink5: My bad!

Ryan123, I noticed a discrepancy a few weeks ago. The 14.10 lbs/6.40kg was the weight of the '09 bike with dura ace. The '10 is heavier because it uses ultegra 6700 groupset. It appears that their web team finally caught this error.


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

it appears the '10 R2 is HMF net carbon as opposed to the '09's which are HMX net.

I'm personally trying to get my hands on an 09.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Zilla said:


> it appears the '10 R2 is HMF net carbon as opposed to the '09's which are HMX net.
> 
> I'm personally trying to get my hands on an 09.


I tried to do the same (get an '09). Ask your LBS and they maybe able to get your size but for me, I need a 56cm, it wasn't available. And my LBS asked Scott for availability. From what I was told, the '09s are hard to find. Zilla, I wish you the best! Good luck.

You may find one on ebay.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Zilla said:


> it appears the '10 R2 is HMF net carbon as opposed to the '09's which are HMX net.
> 
> I'm personally trying to get my hands on an 09.


Hey Zilla, I know you are looking for an R2, but I saw an '09 Addict 52cm frame at my LBS. Not sure if you want to go after an Addict, or if you are looking for a frame (to build up) or a complete bikee. Sweet looking bike. Just not my size.


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

joep721 said:


> Hey Zilla, I know you are looking for an R2, but I saw an '09 Addict 52cm frame at my LBS. Not sure if you want to go after an Addict, or if you are looking for a frame (to build up) or a complete bikee. Sweet looking bike. Just not my size.


hey man, that's exactly what I'm looking for. Mind sending me a PM with some details on the bike if you know any?


----------

